# 1940's Gibson LG-2 With Two Headstock Logos!



## Dulcimer (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi there, this is my first post here.

I have a late 1940's Gibson LG-2 that I have been wandering around the internet asking about. The guitar itself is in really good shape for its age, but there is something strange about it. The guitar has two headstock logos! It has an old script style logo, and a after transition block style logo.

The script style logo is just barely visible underneath the block logo in the finish. You can see the outline of it clearly in the right light. I have tried to photograph it. You can see it here (yes I know the guitar is filthy!)

http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/7821/twogibsonlabelsda1.jpg

Just for fun, here is a few images of the guitar itself:
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7767/guitarfrontincasexz5.jpg
http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/5517/guitarbackandcasepu5.jpg

I have had all kinds of theories on the logos. Some say it might be a Gibson employee created personal project guitar. I believe it was just a guitar in transition... a neck or guitar made in 1946 and then finished up after the logos changed and they just applied this later on and finished it up.

Strange stuff. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Refin? 
Pretty cool old guitar.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I have no idea about the headstock logos... but I have to say, a 1940s LG2 is one of my dream guitars... congrats on owning one!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, I expect it was factory refinished at some point.


----------



## Dulcimer (Apr 22, 2008)

The strange this is that this guitar was exported to Canada. If it was refinished, someone went through some trouble to get it done. 

The "MADE IN THE U.S.A." stamp on the back is still clear. (unless it was stamped after it was refinished).

I don't even see why the guitar would require a refinish at all... it looks great. 

My theory is that the guitar being a lower end model was just in time for the logo change as was a leftover from previous years. 

They find the older model and finish up the neck with the new logo and send it on its way.

I might put the guitar up on e-bay some day. I am not sure yet.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

if you are selling it let us on the forum know lol. I would be interested depending on your asking price.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's another possible scenario. I saw your guitar on another forum where you mentioned the "0" on the edge of the headstock. That may indicate a factory 'second', meaning it had a minor blemish. They may have done a repaint of the headstock and applied the newer logo before it left the factory. They started with the new logo in late '46 so your guitar may be a '46 model.

If I recall correctly, the Made in the U.S.A. stamp was only applied to guitars made for export so that is not unusual, since this is Canada.

I would suggest taking detailed photos _without flash_ and sending them to George Gruhn for an appraisal.


----------



## Dulcimer (Apr 22, 2008)

I just read some of my old posts and they sound like I am drunk. :food-smiley-004: ( I'm not )

Yes I posted about something being on the top of the headstock.... maybe. This could be a blemish caused by something else. It is not clear enough for me to say it is definite. I have also done a little research on alternate stampings, and there is no mention of anything like that.

What I need to do is take quality photos of the headstock in proper lighting. I have good photos of most everything else. 


A user on another forum posted a picture of another double logo, but this one is different.

http://www.johnthomasguitar.com/images/SJ%20unusual%20features/SJ%20unusual%20features%20007.jpg


----------



## Dulcimer (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a few more images I never posted before. Random parts of the guitar.

http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/6017/bridgepc9.jpg
http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/5872/pickguardcb8.jpg
http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/6066/insideneckblockir3.jpg
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8490/xbracena1.jpg
http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/677/backoftunersjh4.jpg
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/5770/importlabelcloseka5.jpg
http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/3046/caseinsidesm3.jpg
http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/5849/guitarfrontyy5.jpg


----------



## Dulcimer (Apr 22, 2008)

I have the guitar and case on e-bay right now. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Vintage-1948-Gibson-LG-2-Acoustic-Guitar-Case_W0QQitemZ200219016810QQihZ010QQcategoryZ2385QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

